# Old but new



## Hobo (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi everyone been wild camping for 23 years, never been on a camp site in that time but me and the misus once had a run in with some locals from Buxton Darbyshire,we had been traveling down south Wales and visiting friends that we have met over the years and on are way back up north we pulled into a large car park on the edge of a park were there was a caravan site we were tired and ready for a kip,after some supper we were just climbing into bed when there was a lot of noise outside and looking out of the window so a load of cars racing around our camper and shouting (get home you dirty gipoes!and some started throwing stones,so I shouted out of the door that we were not gypoes and told them to piss off,but that made things worse so we had to leg It,I called into a pub down the road to let them know what I thought of Buxton.and was informed that they had just got rid of a load of hippies who were on there way to stone henge and they had made a load of trouble and mess.So it was just my luck to turn up when I did,but I got rid of my transit mark 1 (landliner)and bought somthing that would pass as a motorhome,I have had a few since but have now settled for a ffb classic and love it.nice to join the clan ,Hobo.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Sep 4, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome hobo


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 4, 2007)

hi wwelcome


----------



## guest (Sep 4, 2007)

hiya and welcome......liked your little story too....i'd say thats sods law...


----------



## walkers (Sep 6, 2007)

welcome hobo hope you find the site usefull and  friendly


----------

